# Tooth ache



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Got an absessed tooth and been given antibiotics till I see the dentist Tuesday. But it's killing like mad and things like cocodamol aren't even helping. Any one know of any strong as f*ck pain killers I can get off the shelf?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup get some Diclofenac it's like Ibu only a bit more developed - w/o going into the chem of it- I took a couple for an abcess & it got rid of the pain.

I exceeded the dose which worked, but this is not a recommendation.

But it worked for me.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

you need to get orajel-asda sell it ,comes in double strength also-contains the stuff dentist use to numb your nerve


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

husky said:


> you need to get orajel-asda sell it ,comes in double strength also-contains the stuff dentist use to numb your nerve


this stuff works really well


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

husky said:


> you need to get orajel-asda sell it ,comes in double strength also-contains the stuff dentist use to numb your nerve





constantbulk said:


> this stuff works really well


X3


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

constantbulk said:


> this stuff works really well


I've always got a stash of it-in the house and kit bag, you never know when someone needs it.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

tooth ache is a killer so i keep a tube for energencys...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

husky said:


> you need to get orajel-asda sell it ,comes in double strength also-contains the stuff dentist use to numb your nerve


Right will get some of that. Felt like banging my head against a wall last night


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you've got any vodka or whiskey in the house swill a bit round your mouth on the side of the tooth ache and the pain will vanish for 15 mins or so. Obviously not a long term solution but if you're desperate it works.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Some high quality cocaine, around the gums and up the bugle will cure what ails ya:thumbup1:

On a serious not i had an abcess once and f*ck gun shot wounds, stabbings, brick and beatdowns this was seriously the worst pain i've ever felt, i honestly wanted to prise the tooth out with a screw driver but decided that death from massive blood loss didn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

madmuscles said:


> Some high quality cocaine, around the gums and up the bugle will cure what ails ya:thumbup1:
> 
> On a serious not i had an abcess once and f*ck gun shot wounds, stabbings, brick and beatdowns this was seriously the worst pain i've ever felt, i honestly wanted to prise the tooth out with a screw driver but decided that death from massive blood loss didn't sound like a good idea.


Yea I was loosing my nut with it last night. Was going to run head first at a wall. I'm not sure why, but it seemed like a good idea at the time!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

anabolik said:


> If you've got any vodka or whiskey in the house swill a bit round your mouth on the side of the tooth ache and the pain will vanish for 15 mins or so. Obviously not a long term solution but if you're desperate it works.


Been waking up at 3/4 ish in pain again so will give this a shot too mate


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Yea I was loosing my nut with it last night. Was going to run head first at a wall. I'm not sure why, but it seemed like a good idea at the time!


Lol, hope you sort it pal as it's a b*tch, and women reckon childbirths the worst pain.. :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, hope you sort it pal as it's a b*tch, and women reckon childbirths the worst pain.. :rolleye:


Exactly, can't be worse than this! Two more nights to hold out then in dentist Tuesday :thumbup1:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Exactly, can't be worse than this! Two more nights to hold out then in dentist Tuesday :thumbup1:


Funnily enough this won't ever be a situation where down the line you'll look back and think what the hell was i complaining about, this sh*t is real so Soldier on brother, this will become a distant if not vivid memory:thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Give 24 hours for the antibiotics to kick in mate, I hope you double dosed on them on your 1st dose, that way they'll get into your system quicker.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Twice I've have had an abscess and the first time it was like a big lump on the side of my gum.

I don't recommend doing this but I sterilised a needle and stuck it in the lump. Loads of sh1te came out and it tasted real bad, I had to squeeze it twice over the next 3 hours but it went with a combination of antibiotics.

The second time (different tooth) there was no lump but my face was swollen. Doctor gave me more antibiotics but didn't help with the pain. Lucky for me my Father had some Tramadol for his back pain which can also be used for toothache.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Oil of cloves m8, just rub it on


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I feel your pain mate, I had one around 6 weeks ago and it was painful, felt like the elephant man especially at the gym - mirrors everywhere

- Antibiotics

- Clean mouth out/gurgle with warm salty water 3/4 times a day


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Nidge said:


> Give 24 hours for the antibiotics to kick in mate, I hope you double dosed on them on your 1st dose, that way they'll get into your system quicker.


Been on them since Wednesday pal. Thing is he has put me on 250mg 3 times a day. Now I'm no doctor but any other infection I have ever had I was always given 500mg 3 times a day.

Really wish I'd been given a big dose!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

jonesboy said:


> Twice I've have had an abscess and the first time it was like a big lump on the side of my gum.
> 
> I don't recommend doing this but I sterilised a needle and stuck it in the lump. Loads of sh1te came out and it tasted real bad, I had to squeeze it twice over the next 3 hours but it went with a combination of antibiotics.
> 
> The second time (different tooth) there was no lump but my face was swollen. Doctor gave me more antibiotics but didn't help with the pain. Lucky for me my Father had some Tramadol for his back pain which can also be used for toothache.


The absess it's self has popped mate. Yea mine had sh1t coming out of it too


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I feel your pain mate, I had one around 6 weeks ago and it was painful, felt like the elephant man especially at the gym - mirrors everywhere
> 
> - Antibiotics
> 
> - Clean mouth out/gurgle with warm salty water 3/4 times a day


Ha yea felt well weird before it popped. Thought I was quite hard as well but this is brutal!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Get a clove of garlic, smash it slightly so its weeping juices, then press the clove against the gum where the abscess is and hold it there for as long as you can, ideally for 5 mins or more. You can also mash it into a paste and apply that way.

It will burn like fcuk initially, but it will start to numb the tooth fast and about twenty mins after you remove th garlic from your mouth you should suddenly have no sensation of there being anything wrong at all - the tooth won't throb, feel tender or be pressure sensitive. If the gum is swollen it'll go down a lot too.

My dentist told me this after I had an abscess once and complained about the pain, then about seven or eight years later I got a chance to try it and it works better than anything. It works due to the allicin in the garlic which is a very strong topical anti-inflammatory, analgesic and antibiotic- google allicin from garlic for toothache.

Much better than coedine and even my migraine meds buprenorphine and oxycodone, amazing stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Taken a fair amount of painkillers. Can't sleep again. Might just get drunk and knock myself out


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

I have had toothache since yesterday morning and feel like knocking it out with a hammer but the pain is radiating all over the left side of my face so now I can't tell which tooth is the cause cos thay all feel bad.I have an appointment at 2o'clock today, they can take them all out if they like


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Been there, Up all night with severe tooth/cheek pain (5 days to get dental appointment was a joke).

Like others said clove oil is cheap and effective plus instant. Tastes like crap and stinks for hours but works! and if painful at night in bed, sitting up can ease the blood pressure around the tooth.

You can always go to A&E, they usually have a dentist on staff and can prescribe stronger meds if they cant treat there and then.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tooth abscesses was one of the biggest killers in the medieval times.


----------

